# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Περίεργο πρόβλημα με μονάδα acer

## linux

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω μια μονάδα acer ενός φίλου ο οποίος είχε τα windows 7 και κατά λάθος πέρασε τα windows 10 και από τότε κολλάει συνέχεια και εμφανίζει κατά διαστήματα διάφορα errors και blue screen, επίσης ο δίσκος του έχει μηχανική βλάβη χτυπάει πάρα πολύ η κεφαλή του αυτό λύνεται με αντικατάσταση σκληρού δίσκου και εγκατάσταση windows από την αρχή. To περίεργο είναι ότι πριν μου το δώσει να του ρίξω μια ματιά εκτός από αυτά που ανέφερα παραπάνω του έκανε και το εξής το άναβε έκανε να ξεκινήσει άκουγε τους ανεμιστήρες και έκλεινε. Όταν μου το έφερε εμένα δεν μου το έκανε καθόλου αυτό δούλεψε κανονικά και φυσικά είδα το πρόβλημα του δίσκου. Όμως μετά από ώρες επειδή μου είπε ότι του έκανε το πρόβλημα που πήγαινε να πάρει και δεν έκανα διαγνωστικά με memtest τις μνήμες όλα οκ, έτρεξα το passmark burn in test πάλι όλα οκ, έτρεξα το occt όλα οκ και το έκλεισα για να πάω έξω για μια δουλειά. Μόλις γύρισα το άνοιξα αλλά δεν έκανε πλέον τον ήχο του post και δεν έβλεπα τίποτα στην οθόνη μου το έκλεισα το άναψα ξανά γύρω στις 5-6 φορές και πάλι το ίδιο, ε την 7η φορά έκανε κανονικά τον ήχο του post και άνοιξε κανονικά και όσες φορές του έκανα τερματισμό λειτουργίας και ξανά το άναψα όλα κανονικά.

Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο όλο αυτό και το έγραψα εδώ μήπως έχει κάποιος από εσάς καμιά ιδέα, καμιά πρόταση για διαγνωστικό πέρα από αυτά που δοκίμασα  και καμιά προσωπική εμπειρία με κάτι τέτοιο.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

